# Biab Bag Mouldy - What To Do?



## big78sam (23/4/10)

I recently spent hours making a BIAB bag and after my first brew with the new bag somehow managed to forget about the bag, still filled with grain, for 4 days. As a result it had spots of mould all over it. I've soaked in sodium percorbonate and put it through the washing machine a few times and have got rid of almost all the spots but some are left. Other than continuing with my current soak/wash routine is there anything else anyone can suggest? 

The only comment I could find after AHB and google searches was a comment in the AHB BIAB thread where someone had the same issue and sodium percarbonate was suggested and a bleach solution discouraged. The outcome wasn't mentioned.

I really want to brew this weekend for the B.A.D. club meeting coming up soon so would it be a really bad idea to use this bag if it has any traces of mould?


----------



## raven19 (23/4/10)

Boil it for a while in a pot. you may just be seeing the staining from the mould on the bag now you have given it a decent clean.

Be aware the mould may have weakened the material, and it could rip/tear/make a bloody big mess if it busts... :unsure:


----------



## johnyb (23/4/10)

big78sam said:


> I recently spent hours making a BIAB bag and after my first brew with the new bag somehow managed to forget about the bag, still filled with grain, for 4 days. As a result it had spots of mould all over it. I've soaked in sodium percorbonate and put it through the washing machine a few times and have got rid of almost all the spots but some are left. Other than continuing with my current soak/wash routine is there anything else anyone can suggest?
> 
> The only comment I could find after AHB and google searches was a comment in the AHB BIAB thread where someone had the same issue and sodium percarbonate was suggested and a bleach solution discouraged. The outcome wasn't mentioned.
> 
> I really want to brew this weekend for the B.A.D. club meeting coming up soon so would it be a really bad idea to use this bag if it has any traces of mould?



I'd be boiling it and then hanging in direct sunshine for a few days, and then repeating the process till no mold is left


----------



## jbirbeck (23/4/10)

wash it like normal, maybe add some napisan/sodium P in the wash as well and then use it. mould pre boil isn't something of concern in my view.


----------



## jayse (23/4/10)

Throw it out and build a mash tun


----------



## big78sam (23/4/10)

jayse said:


> Throw it out and build a mash tun




There always one... 
B)


----------



## enoch (23/4/10)

big78sam said:


> There always one...
> B)



Or two - it's not going to impact the flavour...


----------



## QldKev (23/4/10)

bleach it and leave it in the sun to dry

QldKev


----------



## Bubba Q (23/4/10)

I forgot about my one once for a few days and it had a few spots of mould on it, this is what I did
- rinsed it until it was free from any grain
- soak in oxyper
- wash in washing machine
- soak in bleach solution
- boil
- wash in washing machine again

overkill? Perhaps, but no mould on the bag now and no infected brews either.


----------



## seravitae (23/4/10)

BIAB is cheap, just chuck the bag and get a new one. No need to risk your future batches.


----------



## Nick JD (23/4/10)

Anything that survives 60 minutes of boiling deserves to eat your beer. I say just use it :beerbang: .


----------



## EK (23/4/10)

I had a similar thing happen. The bag was covered with spots of mould. I soaked it in a cheap brand of napisan for about a week. Changing the solution every 2 or 3 days and giving it a good rinse and scrub. That cleaned it right up.

:icon_cheers: 
EK


----------



## Steve (23/4/10)

Boil it in water in your kettle for 60 mins, chuck in some hops at 60, 30, 15, 10 (+Whirlfloc) and zero. Ferment as normal. In essence you are killing two birds with one stone. You get to clean your bag and brew a BIAB tasting beer at the same time! :lol: 
Cheers
Steve


----------



## TidalPete (23/4/10)

jayse said:


> Throw it out and build a mash tun



I love it! :lol: :super: 
Just boil the crappers out of it.

TP


----------



## QSR (23/4/10)

How much does a new bag cost........is it really worth the time, effort and chemical costs mucking about with it ???


----------



## Steve (23/4/10)

QSR said:


> How much does a new bag cost........is it really worth the time, effort and chemical costs mucking about with it ???




apparently they have to sew sequins on them


----------



## QSR (23/4/10)

Steve said:


> apparently they have to sew sequins on them



:chug: :super:


----------



## Wolfy (23/4/10)

QldKev said:


> bleach it and leave it in the sun to dry


I'm with *QldKev*, clean/boil it like others have suggested, but then give it a good soak in acidified bleach (10ml bleach/vinegar in 5L water), after that hang it on the clothes line for a few days to let the UV get anything else.
If you've not killed all the bugs after that ... well like Nick JD said, it deserves to eat your beer.


----------



## Nick JD (24/4/10)

Mold spores and mycelium are another word for yeast nutrient. 

I found out that the 3M scrubber I use to clean out my "kettle" has been the same scrubber the missus has been using to clean the poop off the floor grating of our Galah's cage. 

Yeast nutrient.


----------



## braufrau (24/4/10)

jayse said:


> Throw it out and build a mash tun



Mash tuns go mouldy if you leave them full of grain for 4 days too!


----------



## dicko (24/4/10)

jayse said:


> Throw it out and build a mash tun



I like the way you think Jayse!
:lol: :lol:


----------



## Scruffy (24/4/10)

You can build a mash tun simply and effectively by just lining a large vessel with some Swiss Voile...

Use it a few times, just a (high pressure) hosing down after each use, then buy another one when it looks too discoloured to show your mates...


----------

